# What type of driver do you hate most?



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I voted for Left Lane Hogs, but only cuz I couldn't choose more than one...

1) Left Lane Hogs
2) Cluelessly slow mountain road drivers who REFUSE to use turnouts
3) No signal lane changers

1 and 3 can be related to cell phone yappers and associated offenses. I find they are usually doing at least one or two other things while committing these offenses.

Oh, and #4, anyone (regardless of gender, race, or social standing) in a Volvo, especially if it's a diesel! I swear, those cars should come with a factory installed slow-vehicle triangle on the back, just like Amish buggies.

Oh, and #5, drivers who don't dim their high beams.

I was recently in Boston, and I grew up in Upstate NY and learned to drive there, now I live in SF Bay Area. Although drivers on the other side do futzed up things, they do them with confidence and no hesitation. You can count on someone cutting you off and continuing on without missing a beat. Out here they cut you off, but tentatively, and then clog things up. Just do it and move on!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Had to vote for the "general a-hole" since tailgaters bug me the most. Dude, if I'm doing 80 in a 65 in the second lane, and that's not fast enough, just freakin' pass me already! An SUV on my @$$ is going to end up in the backseat if I have to do an emergency breaking maneuver in an M3. The best is when I pull over yet another lane to let them by, and they end up slowly creeping past, like they're doing about 82. WTH? Do they just look at the ground six feet in front of their hood while driving?


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Left lane bandits, most definitely. And a close second for me are people who don't user their turn signals. 

Somehow, these two traits annoy me more than out and out driver incompetence (which hopefully/maybe can be fixed) because they are mostly due to laziness, being totally oblivious, and a general inconsideration to other drivers (cerebral incontinence).

People who drive excessively fast (or those who try to race me) or those who drive too slowly for conditions (as long as they do not impede my progress) do not bother me as much...as George Carlin once said, "Anyone who drives slower than you is a moron while anyone that drives faster than you is a maniac."


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Dr Greco said:


> And they always have this oversized plastic visor- thingy covering their face.


Those visors _*are*_ indeed funny...but at least maybe it helps to keep both hands on the wheel...unlike the people who use one hand (and an inordinate amount of concentration from the actual driving) to hold up a newspaper, clipboard, or whatever on the driver side window to shield their faces from the sun.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

jrp said:


> Left lane bandits, most definitely. And a close second for me are people who don't user their turn signals.
> 
> Somehow, these two traits annoy me more than out and out driver incompetence (which hopefully/maybe can be fixed) because they are mostly due to laziness, being totally oblivious, and a general inconsideration to other drivers (cerebral incontinence).
> 
> People who drive excessively fast (or those who try to race me) or those who drive too slowly for conditions (as long as they do not impede my progress) do not bother me as much...as George Carlin once said, "Anyone who drives slower than you is a moron while anyone that drives faster than you is a maniac."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

Man, that's a tough question! I guess overall I dislike 'door-dingers' the most. Most of the time they're unavoidable because you're not there when it happens!  Even parking out in the 'south fourty' is no garantee. Plus, it costs money to get them fixed. At least with most of the other choices you have some control in the situation unless they out-n-out RAM you!

Some of my personal favorites are:
Old ladies/men in Caddy's, left lane, 10-15 under the limit.
No turn signals whatsoever, ever.
Pulling a trailer 10-15 under in the left lane. (I see a lot of that here, seems to be an unwritten rule!)
1 MPH turns. (That's it, just turn the wheel and apply some gas... No-no-no, it's the pedal in the RIGHT!)


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I think I've made my decision. SUVs. (TD would be proud.)


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> How about dumb women passengers that prop their feet on the dash (right over the airbag). Always wanted to know what would happen to their feet/legs if the bag were to deploy.


 :stupid:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Another vote for Asian women and people who forget about personal space when they get into a car.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

One morning on my way to work on I-5, this woman was follwing me. For the next 5 minutes, I could not believe what I saw in my rear view mirror: she was applying make up while we were doing 20MPH-ish in the traffic jam (just like what you see on the TV commercial)! She was pretty much tailgating me, braked late and hard, and her car would go a little too much to the left or right. I was so scared!  

Back to the topic, I'd say... 
1) left lane hogs  
2) SUV drivers (enough said) 
3) Subaru drivers (none of them WRX/STi drivers)
4) VW drivers (and I thought BMW drivers are bad)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

IMO, a lot of people in this thread seem to have their priorities out of whack.

Left lane hogs are annoying, no doubt... but not the worst of this bunch.

Clearly the correct answer is the a-hole tailgater/cut-you-offer, as this is the type of driver most likely to not only annoy, but seriously endanger one's safety.

Given the choice, I'll choose annoyed over dead any day of the week.


----------



## DaveH (Sep 25, 2003)

I voted left lane hogs, but over-filled sand trucks are always a problem. Two windshields gone in three years and front end damage to my former Benz when a softball sized rock came bouncing out into my lane while doing 95MPH. It would have taken me out if it hit in the windshield instead of the grill.

Just this past Saturday night, crack, "what was that...Aww crap, not again" 24/7 construction zone and sand trucks got me again. Thank goodness Florida is 100% covered for windshield damage.


----------



## Sjumper (Jan 16, 2002)

I'm surprised no one mentioned "drifters" - drivers who can't keep to their own lane. This has happened to me a number of times recently. Every single time, I saw the driver on yapping on their cellphone. If I didn't use my horn, they wouldn't have noticed how close they were to making contact.

I voted for the a**hole driver. I really don't understand why some idiots tailgate when there is a traffic jam straight ahead. If there are 20 cars in front of me doing 10mph because of traffic, what good would tailgating do anyways? Does being one car space ahead make them feel that much better?


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> Had to vote for the "general a-hole" since tailgaters bug me the most. Dude, if I'm doing 80 in a 65 in the second lane, and that's not fast enough, just freakin' pass me already! An SUV on my @$$ is going to end up in the backseat if I have to do an emergency breaking maneuver in an M3. The best is when I pull over yet another lane to let them by, and they end up slowly creeping past, like they're doing about 82. WTH? Do they just look at the ground six feet in front of their hood while driving?


This is exactly the type that pisses me off the most. Like you said, their SUV cannot match my 3er if I need to suddenly brake for some unforseen reason.

Then, exactly as you posted, when you do get out of the way to let them pass, they take 5 minutes to do so.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Thought of a couple more:

1. red light runners
2. rolling stoppers (at stop signs)

Brings the list to 15.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

I have to say most of those people in SUVS when driving in the left lanes...think they OWN the GODAMN ROAD....theyy dont even move out of the way if u were coming up right behind them......or at night with high beams......    

Sometimes when I get really frustated I cut them off real close from the right hand side...... :bigpimp: and let them go figure...wat they were doing wrong......sometimes....I know this may sound crazy....usually in the summers.... I would overtake them from the left lane shoulder..... :thumbdwn: ...because they jus dont moVE OUT OF THE WAY......

I mean its usually MOMS in Vans....or Farmers and that sort of people who live a little away from the city...driving DODGE DURANGOS, FORD F150;s or any of those nature of SUVs who think they are all bad and stuff with their diesel V8's.......and dont move out of the way! 
And if very rarely I had to do this....but once I did do it....this idiot in a cadillac going at 50mph on an express highway where people here in canada go at around 70-75mph had slowed down the whole left lane from about a mile and a half..... I cut thru some cars....came infront of him and did 40mph...many cars passed on my right side.....but they all got the message and surely that Jackassss got the hint too......he tried passing me on the right I jus didnt let him go....and braked a couple of times infront of him......and then jus put my foot down and went away at 100.......Honestly....I dont usually do this but this guy thought he was above GOD....by doing stuff like that.....

The other thing that pisses the hell out of me is door dings.....which in order to prevent I sometimes park usually in winters.....in 2 parking spots.....or on a corner parking spot.......or if thas not feasible next to an expensive car like another merc, bimmer, lexus or something along those lines........


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmer7 said:


> I have to say most of those people in SUVS when driving in the left lanes...think they OWN the GODAMN ROAD....theyy dont even move out of the way if u were *coming up right behind them......or at night with high beams...... *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you're a much bigger a-hole on the road than any of the people you're complaining about.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

All of the above. 

I do save a special hate for the SUV tailgater with all lights blazing in my rear view mirror.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Plaz said:


> Sounds to me like you're a much bigger a-hole on the road than any of the people you're complaining about.


Okay maybe it soudns that way.....but basically thats some of the things I HAVE TO DO in order to pass by these idiots because they are going really slow in the left lanes.....and sometimes it can get really frustating....!


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Plaz said:


> IMO, a lot of people in this thread seem to have their priorities out of whack.
> 
> Left lane hogs are annoying, no doubt... but not the worst of this bunch.
> 
> ...


Okay buddy the only reason that happens is like everyone mentioned....because of jackassssess going really slow in the left lane when they can go at the same speed at the same rate on the lane next to them.....WHY?????? do they need to use the left lane then? :dunno:


----------



## curt3s (Oct 11, 2005)

People must die daily trying to change lanes. :tsk:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

I had to vote *other* and my vote goes to the ever expanding horde of ubiquitous SUV drivers who insist on piloting vehicles higher off the ground than 99.99% of them will ever need or even use and who as such make it impossible for people like me in normal height vehicles to see around these reptilian brain impulse machines when trying to make a left turn with potential oncoming traffic or when pulling out of a parking space. I hate them, I truly do. Drive a regular height station wagon with AWD if you need the space and the utility you insecure bunch of overcompensating twits.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> I had to vote *other* and my vote goes to the ever expanding horde of ubiquitous SUV drivers who insist on piloting vehicles higher off the ground than 99.99% of them will ever need or even use and who as such make it impossible for people like me in normal height vehicles to see around these reptilian brain impulse machines when trying to make a left turn with potential oncoming traffic or when pulling out of a parking space. I hate them, I truly do. Drive a regular height station wagon with AWD if you need the space and the utility you insecure bunch of overcompensating twits.


I'm with you. :thumbup:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Trucks / SUV that block my sight by while I'm attempting to make a turn. Why do they need to stop right next to me or stop futrher forward than me? :dunno: They are usually so high up that they can see OVER my car!


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Why do they need to stop right next to me or stop futrher forward than me? :dunno:


To annoy you. I don't think they like red M3's.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> Trucks / SUV that block my sight by while I'm attempting to make a turn. Why do they need to stop right next to me or stop futrher forward than me? :dunno: They are usually so high up that they can see OVER my car!


Yeah seriously, that pisses me off too. You stop at the holding line to turn right, and some schmuck in an SUV stops on your left with their front wheel over the holding line.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

In traffic, tailgaters are the worst. Then there are people who decide to power merge into the space you leave between you and the car in front (because you don't tailgate).


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

1. People that ride your bumper even when your not in the fast lane.  

2. Left lane slow pokes.

3. People that dont let you in when you sit there for like 10 minutes wither your blinker on.

4. People that leave there blinker on forever. Kinda funny :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the asshat who rides my bumper on a multi-lane highway when the other lanes are open  :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

I cannot stand all of the above with exception to calculated speeders and double space parkers. Although they piss me off sometimes I understand if you spend >40k on a vehicle you don't want the passenger riding in the 87 civic slammin doors with your 911.:dunno:


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Left lane and carpool hawgs on the freeway by far. Lots of people camp out in these lanes with miles of open road in front of them and a train of cars stuck behind them, at least in LA and Orange Counties.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

All of the above,plus add folks that seem to feel that getting passed is overtaken. You can see their rear end squat from acceleration (unless it's a no passing zone) as you approach them to prevent getting passed. Of course I avoid getting behind Saturns or Toyotas at lights(worse than Buicks) let alone any oldster in a hat.


----------

